

MIT Media Lab Design Innovation Workshop 2013 in India - shrikrishna
http://mitdi2013.pes.edu/
PES Institute Of Technology, Bangalore is collaborating with MIT Media Lab to host the third “Design and Innovation” workshop in Bangalore from 21st to 25th of January, 2013. The aim of this workshop is to enthrall and inspire Indian Youth to proactively involve themselves in designing a better future. The weeklong tour will involve engaging activities including, but not limited to ideation, design, and implementation of prototypes together with MIT Media Lab and local mentors.
======
daralthus
Awesome! In the FAQ they say there is an opportunity for other universities
for similar programs in collaboration with mit media lab.

So how would somebody approach his head of institute at the uni he attends for
something like that?

~~~
sandeep080
I am sure your head of institute will know about MIT and the Media Lab (if not
show him this <http://goo.gl/Vj4KF> and <http://goo.gl/jlF4o> :P). Write a
nice proposal saying why your institute deserves this event and how it will
help the students of the institute. Rig up a nice presentation about kind of
works carried out in the previous MIT Design Innovation workshops conducted...
and there you go... your institute's head will he more than willing to conduct
this workshop! :D

------
rasagy
PS: In case you are unsure about attending: Do attend. Lots of new things to
learn, great mentors, and great conversations among participants. (I attended
the first edition in Pune (COEP). One of the best events I've been to).

------
phalgun_g
Interesting. Are we supposed to bring any kits of our own?

And the schedule doesn't say much about the specific talks.

~~~
shrikrishna
> Interesting. Are we supposed to bring any kits of our own?

If you have an idea beforehand, and if there is any specific need of a tool
for the implementation of the idea that is sparsely available, you have to
bring it yourselves. Otherwise, the necessary tools will be provided in the
venue

> And the schedule doesn't say much about the specific talks.

There are just five 'tracks' and each track will focus on that specific field.
All talks and activities will remain within the scope of that track's
description

~~~
phalgun_g
Sweet. Is there a provision for delegates to talk about their hacks?

~~~
shrikrishna
Yes. The last day is when the hacks developed during the entire course of the
event will be showcased in front of industry, academia, and the media, and the
delegates will demonstrate the hacks they developed out of the things they
learnt during the workshop

